# Facebook auto subscibe



## woodcutter (Sep 27, 2013)

I wanted to share the below link on facebook. The link normally on the top to share wasn't there so I checked the auto share button on the bottom. It disappeared and now every post I do wants to share with facebook. How can I undo this?


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 27, 2013)

I have inquired about this and will let you know when I hear back.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 27, 2013)

Seems there should be a small checkbox under the textbox editor that you can uncheck..
He probably checked the 'Publish to your Facebook feed' checkbox that appears under editor when users log in via Facebook Connect.  Just ask him to uncheck this checkbox to disable the auto-popup of the Facebook Share dialog on every post.


----------



## woodcutter (Sep 27, 2013)

Thank you, that took care of it.


----------

